# Mass Gun transfer - am I going to open a can of worms ?



## jjs777_fzr (Dec 29, 2010)

My first post and unfortunately I'm looking for opinions and havent contributed to the forum yet but appreciate any replies.

My dad is 76 years young and owns two handguns that he'd like to transfer legally to me.
Problem is he never renewed his MASS LTC (class A) and if I use the MASS transfer form FA-10 am I going to cause my dad to be found breaking the law for owning handguns but not renewing his license ?
From what I read it would appear he would be subject to a fine of not less than $500 dollars.

We both live in MASS...I have my LTC class A...I'd like to legally transer the handguns to me but I just dont know what to do here.

I do use his guns when I go to the range. Heck I dont even know if I'm allowed to use his guns if I dont officially own them. 

I just assume that with the current state of MASS Gun laws nothing matters anyways...somehow myself and my dad would be found guilty of some violation (....snerk).

Regards,
John


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know little of MA law, I strongly recommend you find a lawyer who can keep both of you out of trouble. MA gun ownership sounds like something from a European country. Good luck. Have you considered another state of residence?


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I like overkill's plan. Find a lawyer who knows exactly what to do, but I'd imagine the first order of business would be for your father to renew his licence, probably pay a fine, and then transfer. It can't be all that uncommon for a license to lapse.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

MLB said:


> I like overkill's plan. Find a lawyer who knows exactly what to do, but I'd imagine the first order of business would be* for your father to renew his licence* *and then transfer*. It can't be all that uncommon for a license to lapse.


 not sure WHERE in MA, but having just gone through similar to get my guns (given to my dad after so i could move to NY state and get a NY Pistol Permit 6 months later). Ma, (unless they have changed) do not have the pistols owned on a license, so renewal shouldn't be an issue.

I would talk to a lawyer familiar with MA law as has been said.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Escape to a free state.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Also if you seek an attormey ask if they ar NRA or Gunowners of America members. It help get better gun advice. they will charge you either way but when seeking gun advice i seek it from gun friendly folks.

Just my 2 cents.....good luck!

RCG


----------

